# NASA: Project Prometheus



## Brian G Turner (Jun 13, 2003)

Seems like NASA are finally opening up to their future plans for the exploration of the solar system. Although the Voyager days aer of course long gone, there is still plenty of mystery and many unanswered questions. 

Prometheus apparently will use modern nuclear technologies to supply greater engery, and run a larger array of scientific instrumention - the target: the Jupiter system, where it can move between the moons and outer icy bodies there almost at will.

Here's the BBC article:

New horizons for Nasa


----------

